# Which DSLR to get?



## dylanpipe (Jun 6, 2011)

I am looking to buy a DSLR,I am new to photography and videography world as you can tell. I am going to be filming Snowboarding and Skateboarding. I have been looking at canon t1i,t2i,t3i. But havent really looked outside of canon. I have a compaq laptop, and have Vegas pro 9( if those make a diffrence) My prices range is around under 700, and if I look around I can find some pretty good deals. So, I would like to know what would be the best camera for me.. I'm not to worried about getting my camera wet while I film in the winter, and i will be filming in the winter so itll be crappy lighting and such. Also, since im going to be filming action sports, would it be better to get the t1i since in only shoots in 720 at 30 FPS( i think) and isnt that better than 1080p for action? i may be wrong....
Also, what lenses should I get, for extras? Also, what about Nikon, sony?

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## LuigiVN (Jun 6, 2011)

Well fot ''crappy'' light conditions some people suggest the nifty fifty for canons Amazon.com: Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II Camera Lens: Camera & Photo (it's only like $120). For video I highly recommend the T2i over the T1i, T1i is only capable of 20 FPS @ 1080p, the T2i and T3i are capable of 30 FPS at the same resolution. Human eye can't differ between 60 and 100 FPS but it surely can between 20 and 30 and 20 is kinda choppy.

My advice: Go with T2i, you may want some more feedback about the lens, if you're on a APS-C sensor that 50mm is going to be a 80mm due to the crop factor... I don't really know if that's suitable for snowboarding and skateboarding... Kit lens should be good enough for most situations.


----------



## dylanpipe (Jun 6, 2011)

I mean I dont really know what I am talking about, but I will also be doing some Slow- Mo, so 60fps is a deffinate? Im not sure, but does t1i have that? Also, if 720p is better for action would it make sense to get that, and then with the 100$+ I saved but another decent lense? Also, what about the Nikon d5100, with the swivel screen..?


----------



## LuigiVN (Jun 6, 2011)

I Don't really know a lot about video in DSLRs, mine doesn't even have liveview... 720p is just the resolution  of the video, may be better if you don't plan to spend a lot on a fast & big memory card but 720p should be fine for most normal usages... if you're planning on doing something serious Full HD (1080p) would be better. All of them (t1i, t2i and t3i) record at 60 FPS at 720p but not at 1080p. 

The only Canon in this price range that offers the flip-out LCD is the t3i... I haven't done any research on that Nikon but it looks nice... As some pople say, you can't go wrong with Nikon or Canon


----------



## dylanpipe (Jun 6, 2011)

how "un smooth" would Slow motion be, in lets say 30fps or 24? compared to 60fps?


----------



## LuigiVN (Jun 6, 2011)

dylanpipe said:


> how "un smooth" would Slow motion be, in lets say 30fps or 24? compared to 60fps?


 
I'd like to know that as well... i've never done video editing...sorry


----------



## dylanpipe (Jun 7, 2011)

Bummmp. Help!


----------

